# Chasing birds



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Spent the day with my son doing lots of walking and a little shooting. Cash is one tired and beat up looking dog. He didn't let wild rose stop him from finding and digging out any birds that tried to hold tight thinking they were safe surrounded by thorns.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice bird. Your boys look very proud of themselves.......... and rightly so...... 

Nice gun too. We would have the police special operations group swarming us if we hunted in Oz with that........... 

I've got to get mine out for a hunt soon, it's been too long and Astro's behaviour showed me how long exactly. He played up at archery practice today. He started barking with excitement every time I went to take a shot and then he would chase the arrow and stay down at the target so I couldn't shoot another arrow until he came back. It turned practice into a right PITA, so I put him in the car before I got cranky with him. Zsa Zsa was fine, she wandered off into the bush looking for Rabbits.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Astro is just letting you know he needs to go more often.

*Nice gun too. We would have the police special operations group swarming us if we hunted in Oz with that........... * 
The Saga is not the shotgun he normally hunts with, but he asked to take it on this hunt. He's a teenage boy and it is a sweet shooting gun.
I'm sure their are plenty of people in the US that would like to have this gun banned too.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - as we both know in the coming year gun control will be a major issue in Washington - you & I agree & disagree on some issues - but we both agree we have this right! - this forum would be great place to start a thread on gun control next year ( please start one ) right now I'm in shock over this sensless act - our forum would be one of the few places to get unbiased opinions - the members already have values & a moral sense of what is right and wrong - this started long before they looked at or got a pup - they were raised with these values long before they came to this site - the pic of your son was great - if every parent put their children on the right path or excepted that they need help beyond their control - this tragedy would never happen - ? how can anyone legislate being a good parent or mentor - can not !


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

This morning was a "chasing birds" experience. The upland bird hunt is not able to be expressed. Sorry. I have tried many times but still words fail. 

For 55 years of my life, I didn't miss it because it wasn't even a part of my life. Now, I miss it often.

Would not want anyone to hunt who felt it was not for them. For those who "might" wonder if they would enjoy the experience, there are hunters in your area that might enjoy your company in the field. See for yourself what some of us have found. 

The below_ life motto _ is my adopted guide:

_“I swear by my life and my love of it that I will never live for the sake of another man, nor ask another man to live for mine.” _ 
― Ayn Rand, Atlas Shrugged


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I love the quote RBD.

The hunt had little to do with the type of gun my son used. We left early morning before the tragedy happen.
It was a day spent with my son and dogs Chasing birds.
Sharing what I love with the ones I love. We talk, laugh and enjoy each others company.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I had to name my new blog post "Chasing Birds" because it is such a good description of what we did yesterday. Riley found a covey of about 20+ quail. 40% chance of rain and it ended up being perfect weather. ;D

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/12/chasing-birds.html

Maybe next time I can convince RBD to come with us.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I sometimes feels like my love for upland hunting is a bad romance. The quail numbers have been low in Texas for years, but I will still walk for hours behind red dogs just to see that beautiful point. Chasing birds just seems like a fitting title for what we do.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Threefsh and TexasRed, how did you get into hunting? As part of my pre-vizsla research I started looking into the world of field trialing and hunting, but I must admit as a girl from suburbia, I'm a bit lost and would love to hear your stories! I don't even know if I'd enjoy it, but I feel I owe it to my future V to explore that world.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hunting and sports Fishing to many is a lifestyle choice not chance. 

As you age 106 and holding on some fun the kills are not just the thrills when we were far younger

Watching a high end Bird dog hunting machine work scent, point and go is Awesome to me much more then just stacking meat ;D

Then add sharing this with kids without choices and passing on your passions to others.

Freedom and fresh fall air even winter smells fill your soul
Priceless


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Threefsh and TexasRed, how did you get into hunting? As part of my pre-vizsla research I started looking into the world of field trialing and hunting, but I must admit as a girl from suburbia, I'm a bit lost and would love to hear your stories! I don't even know if I'd enjoy it, but I feel I owe it to my future V to explore that world.


I was first introduced to hunting by RBD. He invited me and my (then) tiny pup Riley for a romp and hunting with Bailey at Hastings. Riley was like a different pup in that field. So full of excitement and happiness. I decided to try the "Fun Field Day" at Hastings and she pointed and caught her first bird ever in mid-air. This was her first exposure to game birds and to see her strut around with that bird in her mouth made me realize that this was her purpose in life. I was hooked! ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My father introduces me to hunting at a young age. His love was deer hunting and fishing. My grandfather was a upland hunter and I would tag along in the fields.

If your interested in wingshooting but never shot a shotgun, I would call Scott Jr at Creekwood Shooting Sports in Conroe. He is a wonderful instructor and a all around nice guy. The range is probaly 20 minutes from the woodlands. You owe it to your pup to have decent shooting skills.
This is going to be out of your way but become involved in North Texas NAVHDA. When you start looking for a dog trainer in Texas I recommend David Egger at Rio Concho kennels.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks so much! I'll try and make it to the Lone Star NAVHDA training session in Jan. and will look into classes at Creekwood if all goes well. Any reason you prefer North TX over Lone Star? I'll be moving back to South Carolina around May, so I'll have to find a good trainer out that way. 

In the meantime I'll keep working my way through RBD's and now Threefsh's blogs for some inspiration.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/hungarian-pointer-in-minority.html


einspanner, 



> In the meantime I'll keep working my way through RBD's and now Threefsh's blogs for some inspiration.


Must admit that you have *a lot of *reading to do. ;D

I love your commitment to understand what you are getting with the wonderful package called the Vizsla. _ Not a dog: A life style._

Any help you can let us know.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While your doing some reading I will post a link to a hunting Diary of Blaze. I don't think John will mind.

http://www.texastradingpost.com/Hunting/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash had a new hunting partner on this hunt.








Okay Lulu dosent actually hunt but she rides copilot on long trips with her owner and she is not the least bit gun shy. This was our friends first pheasant and he was ecstatic


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Another Great Picture ;D

as you cared to Give and share

as the youth kids smiles tell the tales 8)

thank you for caring


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its fun introducing people to the world of wingshooting.
Seeing things anew in their eyes.
I also have been blessed to take out some old timers that haven't bird hunted in 25-30 years. Their stories are always the best and make the hunt memorable.


----------

